# Thule Roof Rack Installed



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey guys, just a simple thule roof rack.... just picked her up 2 days ago still need a front fairing and a basket for the rack.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Just waiting on the ZZP intercooler and ill have pics of the ZZP intercooler, ZZP gauge pod and gauges as well.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Looks good man, you a mtn biker? I am thinking of getting a hitch. Why waste money on an innercooler?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I ride motocross but the rack was for looks lol, going to slap a spare tire on it once I get my rotiforms on haha, and to be honest I just got the intercooler to make the front stand out a bit more aggressive. hardly even drive the cruze but shes so smooth.




Gnfanatic said:


> Looks good man, you a mtn biker? I am thinking of getting a hitch. Why waste money on an innercooler?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Thule front fairing installed....bike holder next!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

final adjusments


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

It looks good! Nice job man!


----------



## MassCruzeLTZ (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks Bro!! I've been contemplating a Thule rack with fairing myself but wondered how it would look with the sunroof. How do you like how the feet sit on the car? Any worries about scratching the car from the feet? Any difference in air flow sounds from the sunroof? Can you completely test and update me??? LMAO I am such a needy guy . Looks good and thanks for the picture uploads. Now I know my skis and snowboards will look smooth up there.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Hahah not a problem dude that's what im here for, sound has changed dramatically bars are silent with the fairing attachment. no scratching thule kits always come with rubber pieces so your paint stays safe, hope this helps!



MassCruzeLTZ said:


> Thanks Bro!! I've been contemplating a Thule rack with fairing myself but wondered how it would look with the sunroof. How do you like how the feet sit on the car? Any worries about scratching the car from the feet? Any difference in air flow sounds from the sunroof? Can you completely test and update me??? LMAO I am such a needy guy . Looks good and thanks for the picture uploads. Now I know my skis and snowboards will look smooth up there.


----------



## MassCruzeLTZ (Mar 30, 2014)

Your input always helps! Now I have another project to add to my list


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

^ thanks bro haha I try my best to help out, didn't know too much about the car when I started but with some patience and effort you could learn anything....as long as your DEDICATED !! cheers brothers


----------



## Geddo (Oct 30, 2015)

Looks good! I'm putting my rack on today. Hope it looks as good as these pics


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks!! Post some pics when shes installed would love to see how she turns out for ya. This year I promised to give my Cruze some love last year I restored my 83 Fiat so the Cruze barely moved from the garage...


----------

